# Weekend roll



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Para donde fueron el fin de semana?? supongo que varios aqui .. como yo son weekend warriors .. Yo entre semana mis 3 rolesitos con trabajo llegan a 1.5 hrs, por cuestion de tiempo y el fin de semana es cuando aprovecho.

Aunque este fin si me pase de tueste (literalmente, por la quemada). 65 kms de cerros, valles y canones. de Ensenada, al poblado de san antonio, ruta del vino, decenso al canon de San Miguel (buenisimo) y de regreso a la ciudad, entre descanso y comida y todo fueron 4hrs

Ahi van un par de fotos

Una panoramica del ascenso










Antes de bajar al canon de San Miguel (al caminito ese que se ve alla abajo) solo para expertos decenders










Para donde fueron?? cuantos Kms recorrieron?? o quiza cuantos decendieron?? o cuantos escalaron?? o de plano estubo mejor el futbol??


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*va una*

Yo fuí a la primavera, lugar donde puedes dar una buena trepada de 10 km aprox y como había llovido la noche anterior había bastante neblina, el clima de pocas, les anexo una foto después de un tramo de bajada y este sabado que viene a la carrera de los Panamericanos a Tapalpa donde habrá una buena carrera y el Domingo a rodar de nuevo.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeje .. algo de diferencia en la vegetacion, de verdad me gusta el desierto .. pero no puedo evitar sentir algo de envidia por esos paisajes verdes .. que se les perdio Biker231??


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Excelente Ricky! Se ve que está de poca la sierrita de BC para el MTB!

Pues yo hice mis religiosos 25-30 Km sabatinos en una de mis 3 rutas favoritas, cerca de casa: El camino del poblado de San Agustín Olá a la Ex-Hacienda de Huayamón. (Que por cierto es ahora un hotel de 5 estrellas, adonde me tomo un rico cafecito con pan casero cuando llego del monte). Son como unos 5 km de subida y luego puro terreno plano, pero el regreso, a la bajado, se pone padre en una selva muy bonita. Prometo llevar cámara la próxima vez


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaja no se perdió nada, solo estabamos viendo donde habíamos andado y lo padre del paisaje.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Yo después de un mes sin rodar, en parte por tener la bici fuera de circulacion, y por otro lado hubo 2 fines de semana que nomas no pude, hice mi religiosa visita al Desierto de los Leones, es una rodadita de mas o menos 16 km (8 de subida, 8 de bajada) con un desnivel de unos 300 metros, que pedaleando la coiler se sienten como 600. Mucho lodo, muchos charcos y escurrimientos, el bosque en su esplendor total. Prometo ir mas seguido, rodar mas largo y trepar fotos jaja.

El tiempo de rodada: casi 3 horas! Pero ibamos con la hija de mi compañero de rodadas que sacó a estrenar una specialized FSR, asi que la ibamos esperando. Esa misma ruta la hemos llegado a hacer en 1:45 pero termina uno muy perreado,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Fotos*

Van una fotos, no de este sábado pasado, pero si del mismo lugar al que fui.
Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Se ve bien Serengeti ... sabes?? he hestado solo un par de veces en aquella peninsula .. Nunca en Campeche, solo Yucatan y QR .. y me vine con la impresion de que esta muuuy plano ... pero ahi en tus fotos se ve que hay para subir y bajar.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Se ve bien Serengeti ... sabes?? he hestado solo un par de veces en aquella peninsula .. Nunca en Campeche, solo Yucatan y QR .. y me vine con la impresion de que esta muuuy plano ... pero ahi en tus fotos se ve que hay para subir y bajar.


Si, toda la Península es bastante plana, pero Yucatán y Q. Roo son bastante más planos que Campeche. Básicamente hay dos lugares algo "quebrados" y con cerritos en Campechilandia: Aquí, en los alrededores de la capital y un poco hacía el norte, rumbo a Mérida y en las inmediaciones de la Reserva de la Biosfera de Calakmul. Ahí hay unos cerros bellísimos cubiertos de Selva Mediana y Selva Alta. Luego pongo unas fotos de por allá.
Saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Esa reserva de Calakmul, se ve atractiva .. habra que ponerla en la lista de lugares para pedalear


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Esa reserva de Calakmul, se ve atractiva .. habra que ponerla en la lista de lugares para pedalear


Si Calakmul es increible! No solo por la selva exuberante, sino por la cantidad de fauna que hay y que facilmente ves desde la bici: venados, pavos, hocofaisanes, jaguares, tucanes, monos, etc.. y también las ruinas arqueológicas que son impresionantes.
Hay les va una probadita! 

La primera es lo que ves (un mar de selva de 360 grados) desde la Estructura III (Pirámide) de Calakmul.
La segunda es una vista de la ciudad de Campeche desde uno de los cerritos.
La tercera es una ruina de una exhacienda en una de mis rutas cleteras.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Y algunos ejemplos de la "fauna" que pueden ver andando en bici en Campeche!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Y vuelvo a lo mismo .. jajaja .. necio
Si, un mar de selva en la 1era. foto .. pero bastante plano .. jaja 

a ver .. Jaguares??? mmm .. mejor la borro de la lista
en serio?? los ves en las rodadas?? 

No, mano .. si yo me asusto cuando veo un zorrillo, esos por aca son de cuidado.
Por aca los unicos gatos que se ven, son los gatos monteses, de repente si andas lejos de las zonas urbana podras ver un coyote o un zorrito de esos rojos bonitos.
A eso si .. viboras de cascabel hay por doquier

En las partes altas, de cualquier sierra de BC hay venados, de los tipos ciervos, y lo que esta muy dificil de verlos (yo nunca he visto uno) son los borregos cimarron. En San Pedro Martir vi un venado de esos grandes de pecho rojo y peludo, ni se como se llaman (no soy experto)

en el desierto del sur de BC hay berrendos (es un venadito, es el 2do animal mas rapido del mundo) los ves (con mucha suerte) en el llamado Valle de los Cirios una reserva desertica de por aca.

Lo que de repente a mi si me impresiona son las aves grandes, precisamente ayer vi un aguila lebantando una ardilla, y en San Pedro Martir hay Condor. Y pues los tipicos Zopilotes (o buitres), muy feos por cierto .. que esos hay por todos lados .. jajaja


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

ese especimen, el ultimo .. no lo conocia .. es endemico??


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> Y vuelvo a lo mismo .. jajaja .. necio
> Si, un mar de selva en la 1era. foto .. pero bastante plano .. jaja
> 
> a ver .. Jaguares??? mmm .. mejor la borro de la lista
> ...


Sip, Calakmul tiene la población de jaguares mas grande y saludable de Mesoamérica. Hay muchas probabilidades de que veas un jaguar camino a las ruinas.
Pero no hacen nada, no te asustes. Si los dejas en paz y los tratas con respeto, ellos hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

rickyx5 said:


> ese especimen, el ultimo .. no lo conocia .. es endemico??


jaja, si, super-endémico!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Que bonita familia...*



rickyx5 said:


> ese especimen, el ultimo .. no lo conocia .. es endemico??


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El cachetoncito se llama Noe y no es endémico sino famélico ja ja ja , tiene dos hermanitos Aquiles y Aquino y una hermanita llamada Yanila obviamente de apellidos Estenchin Gando , su mamita es Doña Jessica Gando ......que bonita familia ...que bonita familia ...los Estenchin Gando .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> El cachetoncito se llama Noe y no es endémico sino famélico ja ja ja , tiene dos hermanitos Aquiles y Aquino y una hermanita llamada Yanila obviamente de apellidos Estenchin Gando , su mamita es Doña Jessica Gando ......que bonita familia ...que bonita familia ...los Estenchin Gando .
> 
> ...


Oye, esa Doña Jessica Gando es pariente de la famosa Monica Galindo?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Buenas amigas .....*



Serengetijack said:


> Oye, esa Doña Jessica Gando es pariente de la famosa Monica Galindo?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es en efecto, y amigas ambas dos de Erika Gancho y de Rebeca Gadas ,

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow... que envidia! (De la buena, obvio).

En mis andadas por la Sierra de Chihuahua me toco ver algunos venados y como bien apunta Ricky, hay bastantes aves de gran tamano. Aguilas y zopilotes.

Por alla por mi area en Tampico, muy a willis cocodrilos, vacas y zopilotes.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Animalotes bien salvajes.........*



Warp said:


> Wow... que envidia! (De la buena, obvio).
> 
> En mis andadas por la Sierra de Chihuahua me toco ver algunos venados y como bien apunta Ricky, hay bastantes aves de gran tamano. Aguilas y zopilotes.
> 
> Por alla por mi area en Tampico, muy a willis cocodrilos, vacas y zopilotes.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí en mis terruños de Puebla cerca de donde rodamos tenemos diversas especies de animales como *Leones africanos* (muy rugidores ), *Jirafas* ( muy altas ...las ve uno 500 metros antes ) , [* Rinoceronte ***** *( Llega a pesar 1,500 kg y a medir 1.6 m de altura )* Ñus, Elefantes , Dromedarios, Perros de la pradera, Tigres De Bengala y Tigres Toño ,Gaur, Orix Cimitarra, Cebras de Grant , Búfalo Cafre , Antílopes *

Lo bueno es que hay una buena cerca y barda que evita que nos acerquemos ......la zona se llama Africam y el lugar para rodar Valsequillo...:thumbsup:

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Si te lo encuentras, que sea despues de las 9 a.m. asi te aseguras que ya desayunó


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

ese Last, asi no vale, esos no andan sueltos .. el Orix y la cimitarra no venian en mis estampillas del album del gran album del Reino Animal .. o nunca me salieron, porque ni los conozco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> ese Last, asi no vale, esos no andan sueltos .. el Orix y la cimitarra no venian en mis estampillas del album del gran album del Reino Animal .. o nunca me salieron, porque ni los conozco


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , yo tampoco conozco al Orix Cimitarra , solo sé que es un antílope en peligro de extinción

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Señores, temas como estos son los que vale la pena leer aquì! excelentes fotos!!!!
Yo sè que muchos "viven" por los componentes y especificaciones de bicis pero he comentado anteriormente, independientemente de la bici, todos estamos aquí por las rodadas. 

saludos!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

q bueno q saquen el tema de las rodadas que cada quien hace, ya varias veces lo e propuesto pero como que les da hueva publicar o poner fotos, y seria muy bueno que cada fin de semana que es cuando la mayoria sale a rodar, o el dia que acostumbran rodar publiquen fotos y un breve resumen de su experiencia, ojala y si jale esta vez. 

yo por lo pronto hice mi loop largo (4horas) en el desierto de los leones, clima muy fresco y algo humedo,con mucha subidas y bajadas, buenisimo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente Bruno!
ese puente donde es? subiste a san miguel o a donde fuiste porque yo esas torres de luz las he visto en 3 diferentes rutas que he hecho. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> yo por lo pronto hice mi loop largo (4horas) en el desierto de los leones, clima muy fresco y algo humedo,con mucha subidas y bajadas, buenisimo.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Excelente Bruno!
> ese puente donde es? subiste a san miguel o a donde fuiste porque yo esas torres de luz las he visto en 3 diferentes rutas que he hecho.
> 
> saludos


hola, generalmente este loop empieza por el convento subes y subes hasta la bajada que le dicen venados o el downhill, despues subes por el singletrack que le dicen tumbas hasta el singletrack de bajada el abrazo, (que desde arriba se ven las torres de luz( que cruzan todo el desierto hasta quien sabe donde) y bajas hasta un lugar que se llama tantoco (casi hasta la carretra de toluca) por ahi esta el puente no muchos ciclistas andan por ahi, y despues subes de nuevo como 50 mins(esta es la parte mas dura porque ya estas muerto) hasta la famosa bajada que le dicen la pared y bajas hasta cruz blanca, disneylandia y hasta la calle donde se estacionan los coches.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> hola, generalmente este loop empieza por el convento subes y subes hasta la bajada que le dicen venados o el downhill, despues subes por el singletrack que le dicen tumbas hasta el singletrack de bajada el abrazo, (que desde arriba se ven las torres de luz( que cruzan todo el desierto hasta quien sabe donde) y bajas hasta un lugar que se llama tantoco (casi hasta la carretra de toluca) por ahi esta el puente no muchos ciclistas andan por ahi, y despues subes de nuevo como 50 mins(esta es la parte mas dura porque ya estas muerto) hasta la famosa bajada que le dicen la pared y bajas hasta cruz blanca, disneylandia y hasta la calle donde se estacionan los coches.


Hola, mmm bueno de los nombres que dices casi no conozco. El de las tumbas es el que le dicen las "narco fosas"? ahí me he seguido derecho y llegas a un camino ancho que te lleva precisamente debajo de las torres de luz y ahí agarras un single que te baja al camino que te lleva a la "casa de zedillo", es por ahí no??

Ahora, de tantoco, no tengo idea donde será eso pero lo extraño es que la bajada de la pared sí la conozco (la tomas subiendo por el camino ancho junto a las quesadillas y te desvías a la izquierda unos cuantos kms después no?) y como que no me cuadra, a menos que de donde están las narco fosas tomes el camino ancho no hacia la derecha si no a la izquierda y después de subir un buen conectes con el camino que lleva a san miguel pero de bajada no? y ahí sí te desvías al camino que lleva al muro no?

Bueno, ojalá me haya podido explicar ja ja.

saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

como?? esas dudas en esta epoca de la super informacion?? pues para eso hay GPS's .. ya hasta los celulares tienen

Se ve que tienen su buen playground en el Desierto de los Leones


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola, mmm bueno de los nombres que dices casi no conozco. El de las tumbas es el que le dicen las "narco fosas"? ahí me he seguido derecho y llegas a un camino ancho que te lleva precisamente debajo de las torres de luz y ahí agarras un single que te baja al camino que te lleva a la "casa de zedillo", es por ahí no??
> 
> Ahora, de tantoco, no tengo idea donde será eso pero lo extraño es que la bajada de la pared sí la conozco (la tomas subiendo por el camino ancho junto a las quesadillas y te desvías a la izquierda unos cuantos kms después no?) y como que no me cuadra, a menos que de donde están las narco fosas tomes el camino ancho no hacia la derecha si no a la izquierda y después de subir un buen conectes con el camino que lleva a san miguel pero de bajada no? y ahí sí te desvías al camino que lleva al muro no?
> 
> ...


 los nombres yo no se los puse asi mas o menos se les conoce pero ya sabes cada quien les dice como quiere, las narco fosas deben ser tumbas de ahi cuando llegas al camino ancho q cruza si te vas hacia la izquierda bajas al otro camino principal q sigue subiendo hasta san miguel,si lo tomas hacia la derecha subes a las torres y mas arriba a venados que te baja al camino de la cabña de zedillo, tantoco ese nombre si existe es un pueblito q esta pegado a la carretera de toluca checalo en gogle earth y tiene muy buenos caminos ahi no bajan muchos ciclistas porque el regreso tienes q volver a pedalear un rato hasta las quesadillas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> q bueno q saquen el tema de las rodadas que cada quien hace, ya varias veces lo e propuesto pero como que les da hueva publicar o poner fotos, y seria muy bueno que cada fin de semana que es cuando la mayoria sale a rodar, o el dia que acostumbran rodar publiquen fotos y un breve resumen de su experiencia, ojala y si jale esta vez.
> 
> yo por lo pronto hice mi loop largo (4horas) en el desierto de los leones, clima muy fresco y algo humedo,con mucha subidas y bajadas, buenisimo.


Como siempre, excelentes fotos y rodadas!

Gracias por compartirlas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> los nombres yo no se los puse asi mas o menos se les conoce pero ya sabes cada quien les dice como quiere, las narco fosas deben ser tumbas de ahi cuando llegas al camino ancho q cruza si te vas hacia la izquierda bajas al otro camino principal q sigue subiendo hasta san miguel,si lo tomas hacia la derecha subes a las torres y mas arriba a venados que te baja al camino de la cabña de zedillo, tantoco ese nombre si existe es un pueblito q esta pegado a la carretera de toluca checalo en gogle earth y tiene muy buenos caminos ahi no bajan muchos ciclistas porque el regreso tienes q volver a pedalear un rato hasta las quesadillas.


Ok, ya entendí como hiciste tu ruta. Está buena eh? serán como 30 kms?
saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja nomas uds se entienden. voto por lo del GPS, o bien ponernos de acuerdo para rodarla un día, se oye buena.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rickyx5 said:


> como?? esas dudas en esta epoca de la super informacion?? pues para eso hay GPS's .. ya hasta los celulares tienen
> 
> Se ve que tienen su buen playground en el Desierto de los Leones


Que por cierto, no se ve muy desertico ... y de Leones ... tambien tengo mis dudas, 
a menos que otra ves me vayan a salir que hay un zoologico


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Que por cierto, no se ve muy desertico ... y de Leones ... tambien tengo mis dudas,
> a menos que otra ves me vayan a salir que hay un zoologico


Parque Nacional Desierto de los Leones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Es el lugar de las 2 mentiras. Lo unico que tiene De-cierto es que te diviertes como enano.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Que por cierto, no se ve muy desertico ... y de Leones ... tambien tengo mis dudas,
> a menos que otra ves me vayan a salir que hay un zoologico


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si había hartos LIONES , pero resulta que algunos fueron atropellados por los mountain bikers , otros liones fueron asustados por los hikers, runners, y joggers y entonces el Rey Lion decidió llevarse a su manada a otro lugar donde no fueran molestados .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Warp said:


> Parque Nacional Desierto de los Leones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Que educacion nos esta dando esa Wikipedia .. ahora todos somos mas cultos .. THX Warp, nunca se deja de aprender


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Que educacion nos esta dando esa Wikipedia .. ahora todos somos mas cultos .. THX Warp, nunca se deja de aprender


Pues yo tampoco sabia... hasta que lo lei en wikipedia.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, aqui informando de una rodada que me hice en solitario (bueno con mi perro), el asunto es que muy pocas veces e rodado de noche en la montaña mas bien empiezo algunas veces a eso de las 6:30 am con mi luz y en 30 mins va amaneciendo, pero esta vez decidi empezar a eso de las 5pm mande al carajo el trabajo en la tarde y me fui a rodar al desierto de los leones, la verdad rodar por la tarde es impresionante siempre y cuando no sea verano porque las lluvias son terribles´por las tardes (despues les contare las lluvias que me han tocado en la montaña cuando e ido en la tarde en verano eso es otra historia) bueno el asunto es que rode por dos horas con luz y se fue haciendo de noche y esa era la idea darle un rato en total obscuridad(con mi luz) par sentir que onda, y les digo que es una super experinencia es otro pedo totalmente, eso si no esperen poder entrar a caminos muy tecnicos aunque los puedan rodar facil en la luz de dia en la noche son mucho mas dificiles, ese fue el unico error que cometi entre a un camino muy tecnico de bajada que lo conozco muy bien y lo domino siempre y de noche era mucho mas dificil, pero la sensacion cuando por unos momentos apagas la luz y de plano no ves nada es impresionante y te da un poco o muchito miedo porque de repente escuchas ruidos raros de entre los arboles y no sabes que onda pero se los recomiendo que lo hagan cuando puedan aqui algunas fotos, saludos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow Bruno! está impresionante! 
felicidades y están excelentes tus fotos. 
Oye pero sí te echaste una buena ruta no? a mi honestamente me daría un poco de meyo rodar de noche sólo, pero a ver si algún día vamos sale?
saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Coincidencia, hoy voy a hacer mi primera nocturna en el DDLL. Ahi les cuento que onda. Saludos!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Wow Bruno! está impresionante!
> felicidades y están excelentes tus fotos.
> Oye pero sí te echaste una buena ruta no? a mi honestamente me daría un poco de meyo rodar de noche sólo, pero a ver si algún día vamos sale?
> saludos


la ruta la hecho muchas veces es un loop de mas o menos tres horas el chiste es empezar a rodar en la tarde y que valla callendo la noche mientras ruedas, la verdad es muy espectacular ver los paisajes que hay cuando se empieza a meter el sol(las fotos no reflejan lo que ves y en total obscuridad no hay fotos) e ido cientos de veces al desierto pero todo cambia cuando hay poca luz es muy mistico, y bueno lo del miedo es parte de la rodada estar solo en el bosque en la noche escuchando ruidos raros lo hace mas emocionante, pero un momento especial que recuerdo es cuando estaba bajando por un singletrack y pare por un momento apague la luz y practicamente no veia nada de nada ni siquiera sombras solo escuchaba el collar de mi perro que se movia, en eso mire hacia el cielo y estaba lleno de estrellas, awesome saludos.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pues mi respeto para los Noctàmbulos..... yo si le saco a que no veas una zanja o un escalòn y Ma.....ss....Suelo :madman: 
O que me salga un animalito de estos:


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

brunomu said:


> la ruta la hecho muchas veces es un loop de mas o menos tres horas


Wow, yo pedaleo mucho de noche, sobre todo en estas epocas del año que el sol cae tan temprano (a las 6:30). pero nunca por 3hrs. mi NiteRider de HID de hace 4 años ya no me da mas de 1:45hrs. Necesito actualizar mi luz a una de Led. (jojo)
De echo ahorita voy de salida.

Aunque la verdad nunca me aventaria a hacer una ruta tan larga solo y de noche, ppalmente por los riesgos de una ponchadura, falla mecanica o caida repentina, que te harian perder otra hora mas y mas riesgos de quedarse sin luz.

Lo que mas te envidio canijo es poder pedalear con tu perro. El mio esta loco, no lo puedo sacar al campo porque se va persiguiendo a la 1era ardilla que se le atraviesa y ya no lo vuelvo a ver. Y eso que le dedique como 5 salidas corriendo y amarrado para que se acostumbrara a la zona, pero de plano esta muy acelerado, es un setter Irlandes. Tengo un amigo que trae a su labrador a las salidas y ese es re buen perro, hasta parece que va pastoreando, a veces va enfrente poniendo el ritmo y de repente se regresa para ir empujando al que va al ultimo. A ver si ya que madure algo el mio, se le quita lo loco.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

biker231 said:


> Pues mi respeto para los Noctàmbulos..... yo si le saco a que no veas una zanja o un escalòn y Ma.....ss....Suelo :madman:
> O que me salga un animalito de estos:
> 
> View attachment 649488


Ah .. es que la recomendacion es salir en las rutas que ya conoces bien, nada de andar experimentando.

Y por esos animalitos ni te preocupes, son de sangre fria y en la noche estan mas tiesas que nada, preocupate por las ratas de 2 patas


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

rickyx5 said:


> Wow, yo pedaleo mucho de noche, sobre todo en estas epocas del año que el sol cae tan temprano (a las 6:30). pero nunca por 3hrs. mi NiteRider de HID de hace 4 años ya no me da mas de 1:45hrs. Necesito actualizar mi luz a una de Led. (jojo)
> De echo ahorita voy de salida.
> 
> Aunque la verdad nunca me aventaria a hacer una ruta tan larga solo y de noche, ppalmente por los riesgos de una ponchadura, falla mecanica o caida repentina, que te harian perder otra hora mas y mas riesgos de quedarse sin luz.
> ...


no le di tres horas de noche totales, fue como una hora de noche y si pensaba si ahorita poncho va a estar cabron cambiar la llanta pero no paso nada, mi luz no es nada pro es una cat eye 520 que compre en benotto me costo $800 y trabaja con pilas no tengo ni idea de cuanto tiempo aguante con luz y si alumbra bien pero creo que nada que ver con esas luces de 400 dolares, y te lo digo por experiencia el mejor compañero para rodar es el perro, a mi en lo particular me encanta llevarlos y si no todos los canes agarran la onda de seguirte bien hay que tenerles paciencia y enseñarles, pero despues no tienes ni que fijarte si te estan siguiendo y cuando van varias veces contigo hasta los caminos se aprenden, solo una cosa no hay que llevarlos en rutas donde sea muy plano y largo con mucha bajada rapida tipo caminos anchos porque si los puedes tronar cuando lleves perro hay que hacer rutas que tengan muchas subidas largas y bajada cortas pero tecnicas tipo desierto o el ajusco saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> ...y les digo que es una super experinencia es otro pedo totalmente


Gracias por las fotos, Bruno. Como siempre, da gusto ver tus posts. Envidia de la buena.

Yo hace muchos anios (como 18-20??) que estaba chavo que no ruedo de noche y si, tienes razon. Es una experiencia chidisima. La percepcion de las cosas cambia, los cambios entre luz y oscuridad son mas drasticos.

De hecho, yo siento un poco mas peligroso rodar cuando el sol esta cayendo, que no hay suficiente luz para distinguir bien el terreno y las luces todavia no son efectivas, pero como sientes que si ves bien, sigues yendo rapido. Ya en las oscuridad, las luces (por muy debiles que sean) por lo menos hacen sombra de los obstaculos mas grandes.

Me esta entrando el gusanito de hacerlo pero por mis tierras mejor no moverle. Es cuando salen otro tipo de "culebras" a hacer sus cosas en el monte. Ojala que solo fueran de las que te quitan la bici y de un mal golpe no pasa, pero por aca si esta medio macabro.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos de nuevo, hoy decidi ir a chiluca para cambiar de aires y tiene un rato creo desde abril que no iva, y casi todos los que conocen chiluca saben que en epocas de lluvias puede ser el PEOR lugar para rodar, tiene muy mala salida de agua y se estanca y se hacen unos charcos onda arena movediza eso es porque chiluca no es una solo una montaña onda desierto o el ajusco donde el agua baja, de hecho no se porque le dicen chiluca si esta fuera de chiluca, bueno la cosa es que como no a llovido ultimamente aqui en DF dije ahora seco van a estar muy buenos los caminos, y asi era la traccion era muy buena, decidi hacer un loop que mas o menos calcule 3 1/2 horas finalmente fueron 3:50,el loop era una mezcla de subidas y bajadas (mas subidas) asi es chiluca, pero lo que quiero decirles es que varios caminos estan hecho pedazos por las motos aunque casi ya esta seco todo, hay surcos en los singletracks que hace casi imposible rodarlos trate en algunos y de milagro pasaba otros tenias que desmontar, otra cosa nueva que note es que hay muchas mallas de puas bloqueando caminos que antes no estaban, me imagino que es por las motos, y para ser sabado vi muy pocos ciclistas solo 3 grupitos en todo mi recorrido, eso si como 20 motos, es una lastima que chiluca como lo vi esta valiendo madres para la bici de montaña, definitivamente creo que las motos se apoderaron del lugar, en una seccion habia unos 10 remolques con motos y hasta tiendas de articulos de motociclismo ya hay, pero no todo es malo se puede rodar aun bien solo que creo que no como antes, no es que tenga nada contra las motos yo de hecho mi medio de trasporte en la cuidad es en moto, pero da coraje que hagan mierda los caminos, saludos aqui unas fotos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> es una lastima que chiluca como lo vi esta valiendo madres para la bici de montaña, definitivamente creo que las motos se apoderaron del lugar, en una seccion habia unos 10 remolques con motos y hasta tiendas de articulos de motociclismo ya hay, pero no todo es malo se puede rodar aun bien solo que creo que no como antes


Bruno, por donde fuiste? Por las fotos veo que pasaste por La Mina y posiblemente bajaste por la Discovery. Pero veo que tu llegaste bien arriba.

Hay algunos puntos donde siempre los moteros hacen sus desmanes. Generalmente en epoca de lluvias y en subidas, donde la moto batalla para pasar donde una MTB pasa sin pez. Me acuerdo que siempre hacian calabaza la subida de Las Hojas, algunas partes de Pin-Ball y La Sangrienta, Discovery (ese en particular da mucho coraje, porque esta chidisimo) y pues en medio en el bosque entre Las Eses y Espiritu Santo.

Hay un singletrack que me acuerdo no estaba tan transitado y que no es muy tecnico pero esta muy chido que es la subida al Monolito.

Gracias por las fotos... me traen muchos recuerdos de Los Cold Cahuamas. :thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Bruno, por donde fuiste? Por las fotos veo que pasaste por La Mina y posiblemente bajaste por la Discovery. Pero veo que tu llegaste bien arriba.
> 
> Hay algunos puntos donde siempre los moteros hacen sus desmanes. Generalmente en epoca de lluvias y en subidas, donde la moto batalla para pasar donde una MTB pasa sin pez. Me acuerdo que siempre hacian calabaza la subida de Las Hojas, algunas partes de Pin-Ball y La Sangrienta, Discovery (ese en particular da mucho coraje, porque esta chidisimo) y pues en medio en el bosque entre Las Eses y Espiritu Santo.
> 
> ...


hola, la ruta fue subir al moño de ahi bajar el moño hay una parte que siempre es dificil pero hoy estaba imposible, regresar hasta las hojas que es la que estaba en mas mal estado por los surcos de las motos, de ahi me fui a la mina y subi hasta la que le dicen la llorona que estaba bastante bien para bajarla, llegas al rio y lo cruzas subes hasta los gallos, de ahi bajas una muy buena que es corta pero muy tecnica no se como le dicen pero llegas al valle de cañada de onofre, de ahi le das por un single por el bosque hasta una subida muy empinada que te vuelve a sacar a los gallos,bajas por una buenisima super tecnica que no se que nombre tiene hasta el rio, lo cruzas por los troncos y subes de nuevo hasta la mina aqui me pasaron por lo menos 10 motos y ni se hacian para un lado yo seguia subiendo y de ahi hasta el estacionamiento. segun escuche el single del monolito que era muy bueno ya valio,y el de la sangrienta no existe mas.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> segun escuche el single del monolito que era muy bueno ya valio,y el de la sangrienta no existe mas.


No manches... que malas noticias. La Sangrienta si llevaba anios cerrada. Precisamente por rollos con las motos.

Pero de Monoilto no sabia. Que lastima.

Buenos recuerdos... http://forums.mtbr.com/mexico/more-mexico-passion-monolito-trail-142717.html


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos esta semana fue muy buena para rodar, yo en lo personal le di 3 dias muy fuerte, pero la mejor rodada fue la que hice el dia de muertos que fue del desierto hasta el valle del conejo,primero del desierto subir hasta la bajada que le dicen el orgasmo de ahi bajar hasta la carretera de toluca tomar hacia el valle del conejo bajar el famoso downhillito y regresar hasta el disierto, esta rodada la habia hecho pero one way y me regresaba en taxi, pero nunca ida y vuelta, ya que el regreso es muchisima subida, pero lo hice, tiempo total fueron 6 horas 20, no tengo idea cuantos kilometros pero fueron muchos, acabe muerto pero muy feliz y satisfecho, aparte fue en solo ride muy buena terapia, aqui unas fotos.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

ahi les van unas fotos ...las tomo mi amigo con el celular...este pasado sabado como a las 8:00 am con 30 F grados ....we were the only crazies guys. hahahaha


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow no le hagas! que súper ruta te aventaste!. 
Oye cual es esa bajada "El Orgasmo"? no es la que le dicen "El tunel del tiempo"? es que yo la única vez que he ido del desierto a la marquesa me fui por ahí y regresé por la "Casa de Zedillo" y no sé qué tan lejos esté de ahí el Valle del Conejo (como no sé, igual y estoy diciendo una pendejada porque ni al caso una con otra no?).
Oye pero ten cuidado al rodar sólo y tan lejos no? 
saludos y ojalá podamos rodar pronto. 
Marco


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

twin said:


> ahi les van unas fotos ...las tomo mi amigo con el celular...este pasado sabado como a las 8:00 am con 30 F grados ....we were the only crazies guys. hahahaha


30F es 0 C no?? brrr .. por lo menos habia solesito .. donde es??


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> 30F es 0 C no?? brrr .. por lo menos habia solesito .. donde es??


El solesito como tu dices es como el Cuauhtemoc Cardenas ...solo esta de adorno jajaja.. y si 30F es como -1 C quieres ver algo verdaderanmente frio ...... Esto es anio pasado como a 14F ...dime si no amo este deporte jajajaj.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Wow no le hagas! que súper ruta te aventaste!.
> Oye cual es esa bajada "El Orgasmo"? no es la que le dicen "El tunel del tiempo"? es que yo la única vez que he ido del desierto a la marquesa me fui por ahí y regresé por la "Casa de Zedillo" y no sé qué tan lejos esté de ahí el Valle del Conejo (como no sé, igual y estoy diciendo una pendejada porque ni al caso una con otra no?).
> Oye pero ten cuidado al rodar sólo y tan lejos no?
> saludos y ojalá podamos rodar pronto.
> ...


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

twin said:


> El solesito como tu dices es como el Cuauhtemoc Cardenas ...solo esta de adorno jajaja.. y si 30F es como -1 C quieres ver algo verdaderanmente frio ...... Esto es anio pasado como a 14F ...dime si no amo este deporte jajajaj.


lo bueno que ahi en ese lago no esta prohibido bikear ... nadar, patinar y correr si.

Pero no supe donde es

Saludos


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> lo bueno que ahi en ese lago no esta prohibido bikear ... nadar, patinar y correr si.
> 
> Pero no supe donde es
> 
> Saludos


Perdon! esto es Maryland , cerca de Washington D.C. Es Una de mis Patoaventuras !!!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh yo ya rodé por el orgasmo! Tu descripción encaja perfectamente y tengo que coincidir que el nombre le queda de pocas pulgas jaja. Le sufrí para llegarle a la parte mas alta pero desde ahí nos descolgamos hasta La Venta sin parar.

Pues les cuento que este fin de semana fue de doble jornada:

Rodada nocturna al desierto, saliendo el sabado como a las 6:30 y regresando 8:30, el loop de siempre: La Venta-Convento-Barandales-Cruz Blanca-La venta. Si es otro rollo rodar de noche!!! Como ya tenia un rato de no ir la verdad me pesó bastante porque el aire estaba muy frío y habia mucha humedad, pero si es una experiencia altamente recomendable, el bosque toma literalmente otra dimensión y pones a prueba tu memoria y todos tus sentidos. 

Pues regresando el sabado solo cené y me tiré a dormir para al día siguiente a las 9 am estar repitiendo la misma rodada, ahora con el proposito de darle mantenimiento a los TTF's que hemos estado haciendo.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Me había perdido de ver las fotos de la rodada en Chiluca. Realmente me da mucha lástima lo que está sucediendo por culpa de las motos. 

En una ocasión fui a rodar a Parque Tarango y habían una o dos motos que se la pasaron derrapando por todo el lugar y haciendo desmadres a todo lo que da. 

Qué lástima, ojalá pudiéramos hacer algo...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco;8607321
Oye cual es esa bajada "El Orgasmo"? no es la que le dicen "El tunel del tiempo"?
Marco[/QUOTE said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MI estimado Psycho como tu bien comprenderás una buena bajada invariablemente puede llegar al orgasmo , ahora el tunel del tiempo es la sensación que uno siente en la bajada dicho coloquialmente es como perder la sensación de donde está uno y quedarse medio sordo por el efecto del aplastamiento de las orejas con los muslos ....
> 
> No se si me supe explicar pero es la interpretación Freudiana al ciclismo de montaña :eekster:.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MI estimado Psycho como tu bien comprenderás una buena bajada invariablemente puede llegar al orgasmo , ahora el tunel del tiempo es la sensación que uno siente en la bajada dicho coloquialmente es como perder la sensación de donde está uno y quedarse medio sordo por el efecto del aplastamiento de las orejas con los muslos ....
> 
> No se si me supe explicar pero es la interpretación Freudiana al ciclismo de montaña :eekster:.


Ja ja, muy buena tu explicación :thumbsup: que conste que ahora no fui yo quien comenzó con las vulgaridades ok?? ja ja, porque luego a algunas compañeras les da el ardor y se sienten ofendidas.

saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ja ja, muy buena tu explicación :thumbsup: que conste que ahora no fui yo quien comenzó con las vulgaridades ok?? ja ja, porque luego a algunas compañeras les da el ardor y se sienten ofendidas.
> 
> saludos!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , pues para mí el compa Freud no es vulgar 
Yaaa a poco hay ardillas en éste foro ? , no lo creo , eso si ya sería el colmo :madman:

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Me había perdido de ver las fotos de la rodada en Chiluca. Realmente me da mucha lástima lo que está sucediendo por culpa de las motos.
> 
> En una ocasión fui a rodar a Parque Tarango y habían una o dos motos que se la pasaron derrapando por todo el lugar y haciendo desmadres a todo lo que da.
> 
> Qué lástima, ojalá pudiéramos hacer algo...


no y ahora este fin pasado me toco ver motos en el desierto por todas partes, hasta en los caminos de mas abajo los que todos usan donde nunca se metian,solo te los encontrabas hasta arriba,ya les esta valiendo madres,que podemos hacer?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> no y ahora este fin pasado me toco ver motos en el desierto por todas partes, hasta en los caminos de mas abajo los que todos usan donde nunca se metian,solo te los encontrabas hasta arriba,ya les esta valiendo madres,que podemos hacer?


Pues mira, yo tengo una escopeta recortada que cabe en mi camelbak, podemos volarle los sesos a uno o dos y listo 

Ya en serio, creo que podríamos hablar con los dueños de los terrenos, debe haber algo así como un consejo directivo o una junta, porque el dinero que damos en el estacionamiento debe ser recolectado para los dueños de los terrenos.

Podemos imprimir volantes y organizar a los ciclistas que vamos para hablar con los dueños de los ejidos. El punto es que creo que nosotros como ciclistas no podemos hacer gran cosa, pero los dueños de los ejidos sí. como ves?


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Piedra Balanceada*

Hola a Todos, hoy les comparto una salida a Piedra Balanceada, lugar cerca la Sierra de Tapalpa Jal

Preparandonos para Salir








Haciendo ajustes








Una buena Vista








La Flux


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Muy padres fotos!
Felicidades


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Una del fin de semana 26Km Lagunita-CuestaMar-Acuducto Sauzal-Cañon de Doña Petra

Ruta tipo AM con unas subidotototas y unas bajadototas, aunque son caminos abandonados de CFE, ya estan mas cerrados y sin mantenimiento (como de 2 mts de ancho) y muuuy pedregosos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, pues nadie se esta animando a postear sus rodadas, yo tengo esta que contar: 
Ayer miercoles 21 de dic que empezaron o mas bien hice que empezaran las vacaciones para mi, decidi hacer una super rodada y el lugar elegido fue chiluca hacia el penthouse, villa alpina y regreso a chiluca, me imagino que no muchos conocen estas rutas pero por los rumbos de los que ruedan por chiluca son conocidas, para los que no saben pues nadamas le digo que es una ruta muy larga unos 50km o mas con muchisima subida y algo de calle,y la unica bajada buena y larga es la famosa cañada del silencio como 4km de puras piedras por todos lados y muy tecnica, para esta rodada escogi llevar mi 29 porque hay mucha subida en camino ancho y algo de pavimento y por la bajada que les comentaba creo que la 29 en piedras es mejor que mi full suspension, aunque despues de unas 3 horas ya empece a extrañar mi stumpjumper, tenia pensado hacerla en unas 5 1/2 horas, al final fueron 6 horas con una parada de 30 mins en el penthouse acabe dando las nalgas, el penthouse es un valle que esta arriba de la montaña que se llama llano grande y es un lugar espectacular, tiene una energia muy extraña cuando estas ahi, aqui las fotos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

No manches qué padre! Tu rodando y yo trabajando, eso no es vida.... ja ja


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

que bien la sierrita esa, nada como pedalear entre pinos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

La primera rodada de 2012, feliz año.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Mi primera salida del 2012 fue en Palm Springs que queda en Calif. a 200 Km al norte de la frontera con Mexicali....un gabacho rodando con mi grupo se fue de parranda la noche anterior y se deshidrato tanto que le dieron calambres y por poco se desmaya.....tuvimos que compartir nuestra agua y tambien le metimos electrolitos...tambien tuvimos que desviarnos y no terminamos todo el recorrido pero gracias a dios no se murio.....:madman:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*La primera del anio *

Todo empezo, este pasado viernes 13 del presente, cuando me puse a lavar mi bici, los vecinos me miranban con una mirada de incredulidad. Tal vez seria por que su vecino estaba lavando su bici cuando estabamos a 36F (2.5C) despues de 30 minutos y estar saltando para evitar congelarme termine de lavar la bici,.despues de haberla secado y engrasarla empeze a preparer las cosas que me levaria, mi camelbag, herramientas y algunas partes.

Tambien cheque que mi ropa, por fin iba a estrenar mis Nuevos Guantes que recibi en Navidad, asi como los nuevos calcetines a prueba de agua. Aun asi no estaba muy convencido si seria buena idea ir a rodar al siguiente dia, el pronostico del tiempo no era muy favorable, en fin, era question de honor ya que mi amigo me habia retado.

En la maniana puse mi rack, subi mi bici y espere por mi amigo. El coche marcaba las 8:13 am y la temperature era de 26F pero con el viento se sentia de 21F (-6C), mi amigo llego y empezamos nuetro aventura.

Cuando llegamos el frio era inexplicable, sorprendentemente no eras los unicos, habia un par de coches tambien. Asi que nos "preparamos" y salimos.

Lo primero que encontarmos fue unas manchas blancas, al pasar junto a ellas notamos que era el pasto estaba congelado, asi como el lodo. No se si seria los nervios pero yo sentia mucho frio, eso me procupo porque a mi casi no me da tanto frio, pero con el viento y lo frio del bosque el temperature habia disminuido. Aunque los rachuelos no estaban completamente congelados por el movimiento del agua, parte de la superficie lo estaba, no eran muy agradable pasar por ellos, porque aunque no eran muy grandes ( 3-5 metros de ancho y a lo mejor unos 30 cm de profundidad) . Al pasar a traves de ellos sentias como el agua salpicaba las piernas, espalda y como se metia el agua en los zapatos, de tal forma que la ropa se empezaba a humedecerse y el frio aumentaba. Por fin nuestra primer parade, entre risa y risa nos moviamos para conseguir algo mas de calor, por lo menos mis manos no estaban tan frias , los guantees estaban sirviendo, es cuando me di cuenta que se me habia olvidado my camera, pendejo!!, ahora dependiamos del cellular de mi amigo.

Nuestros pies estaban congelados ya que aun con los calcetines waterproof lo frio del agua se sentia, ademas mis orejas me dolian del frio. Mi amigo me afrecio un pasa montanias, nunca habia utilizado uno y mucho menos para andar en bici, en fin , lo acepte. Yo creo que estabanos como a -8C.

El frio se fue quitando mientras subiamos esa empinada colina, mi cuerpo empezaba a sentirse caliente aunque mis pies estaban congelados, como subiamos la temperature tambien subia y gracias al senior sol, el frio desaparecia. Aun asi se sentia como se llenaban nuestros pumones con el aire rico pero frio.

Sorprendentemente el bosque estaba seco y en buenas condiciones para rodar, las bajadas se podian hacer con un poco mas de confianza y los troncos se podian saltar o pasar sin tanto problema. Encontramos muchas bajadas, troncos y saltos divertidos, para ser nuestra tercera visita en ese bosque la estabamos pasando muy bien.

Despues de las primeras dos horas la temperature habia subido yo creo como a 36F (2.2 C), para entoces ya nos habiamos relajado mas y ya se nos habia olvidado lo congelado de los pies.

Nos detuvimos en un par de lugares para tomar unas fotos ya que no lo habiamos hecho anteriormente por el frio.

Despues de rodar casi 5 horas y muriendonos de hambre por fi habiamos regresado al carro con un gran sonrisa y una aventura mas. Estas son algunas fotos espero que les gusten.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ Wow no pues sí estás cañón! ja ja. 
La verdad es que yo soy muy huevón para rodadas con clima extremo, cuando hace demasiado frio o está lloviendo, prefiero quedarme en mi casa calientito y si se puede con un bizcochito al lado... qué mejor! ja ja
Felicidades, están excelentes las fotos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

twin said:


> Todo empezo, este pasado viernes 13 del presente, cuando me puse a lavar mi bici, los vecinos me miranban con una mirada de incredulidad. Tal vez seria por que su vecino estaba lavando su bici cuando estabamos a 36F (2.5C) despues de 30 minutos y estar saltando para evitar congelarme termine de lavar la bici,.despues de haberla secado y engrasarla empeze a preparer las cosas que me levaria, mi camelbag, herramientas y algunas partes.
> 
> Tambien cheque que mi ropa, por fin iba a estrenar mis Nuevos Guantes que recibi en Navidad, asi como los nuevos calcetines a prueba de agua. Aun asi no estaba muy convencido si seria buena idea ir a rodar al siguiente dia, el pronostico del tiempo no era muy favorable, en fin, era question de honor ya que mi amigo me habia retado.
> 
> ...


buenisimas las fotos, generalmente las mejores rodadas es cuando todo esta en tu contra y logras hacerla pero sobre todo divertirte y disfrutarla, ¿en donde es esto, estados unidos? saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> ^^ prefiero quedarme en mi casa calientito y si se puede con un bizcochito al lado... qué mejor! ja ja
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Desierto de los Leones*

No fue precisamente la primera rodada del año, pero esta foto fue tomada el sábado pasado en las inmediaciones del Desierto de los Leones.

Saludos!


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

brunomu said:


> buenisimas las fotos, generalmente las mejores rodadas es cuando todo esta en tu contra y logras hacerla pero sobre todo divertirte y disfrutarla, ¿en donde es esto, estados unidos? saludos.


Gracias !! y si es por aca " la republica de las hamburgesas" ( como dice Lora)


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*no de Hule ......*



Psycho Marco said:


> ^^ Wow no pues sí estás cañón! ja ja.
> La verdad es que yo soy muy huevón para rodadas con clima extremo, cuando hace demasiado frio o está lloviendo, prefiero quedarme en mi casa calientito y si se puede con un bizcochito al lado... qué mejor! ja ja
> Felicidades, están excelentes las fotos.


Gracias Psyco !!!

Y como dije a todo te acostumbras...el invierno dura un rato aqui asi que hay que tomar ventaja del tiempo y no me refiero a que este caliente sino a que este seco, si frio pero seco. haber si puedo poner un poco mas de fotos en estos dias.

Y lo del bizcochito pues...... solo espero que sea un ser viviente y no algo de hule 
:nono:


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

eyderman said:


> No fue precisamente la primera rodada del año, pero esta foto fue tomada el sábado pasado en las inmediaciones del Desierto de los Leones.
> 
> Saludos!


QUE PADRE !!!

Ojala puedas poner mas fotos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Puff... por fin una rodada. Fue una muy light para los standares de este H. Foro, pero pues ni modo, es lo que hay por aca... o sea, no mucha tierra que digamos y el terreno es mas plano que una mesa de billar.

Me sali con mi cuate Aaron a dar un rol por las veredas del norte de Tampico. Lo que hay por aca en su gran mayoria son caminos de tierra, por ahora secos y duros al grado de tener la famosa "blue groove".

Fue una rutita corta, poco demandante, pero me diverti como enano. Un mal dia en la bici es mejor que un buen dia en la oficina.

Fotos o nunca paso...














































La fauna de por aca...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bien por nuestro Moderator !!!

Ya hacia falta un post con algo de acción y fotos de rodadas.

Te quedo bien la Nicolai, que impresión tienes de tu amorto X fusión ?

Saludos y que continúen los post con fotos de rodadas nacionales.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Bien por nuestro Moderator !!!
> 
> Ya hacia falta un post con algo de acción y fotos de rodadas.
> 
> ...


Gracias, mi querido Dr. Foes!

Por si no lo han notado, pueden llamarme ex-moderador. 
Tengo bastante menos tiempo para ejercer de moderador y pues mejor ayudar no estorbando. 

Gracias por las flores por la Nico. Ya me dijeron en el FB que la tijera desentona, jajaja!

Mis impresiones con el X-Fusion estan aqui... http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/x-fusion-vector-air-hlr-first-impressions-772797.html

En corto... esta muy chingon el shock. Para mi gusto no es un coil-over, pero lo voy a usar como un cumplido. Es plush como uno, pero mucho mas ajustable y mas progresivo. El damping es bastante consistente y lidia bien con todo tipo de irregularidades.

Venia presurizado de fabrica a 100psi en la camara principal y a 180psi en el IFP. Yo nadamas le meti 5psi mas en el IFP y le baje la presion a 75psi en la camara principal.

Todavia necesito meterle mas caña para ver bien como reacciona, pero para un shock de aire, recien salido de la caja, el desempeño es sobresaliente.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Puff... por fin una rodada. Fue una muy light para los standares de este H. Foro, pero pues ni modo, es lo que hay por aca... o sea, no mucha tierra que digamos y el terreno es mas plano que una mesa de billar.
> 
> Me sali con mi cuate Aaron a dar un rol por las veredas del norte de Tampico. Lo que hay por aca en su gran mayoria son caminos de tierra, por ahora secos y duros al grado de tener la famosa "blue groove".
> 
> ...


pues si se ve que esta muy plano una doble definitivamente es demasiada bici para este terreno,saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

[QUOTE=Warp;9069064

Por si no lo han notado, pueden llamarme ex-moderador. 
Tengo bastante menos tiempo para ejercer de moderador y pues mejor ayudar no estorbando. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp tienes toda la razón , con tanta actividad que tiene el foro el asunto de ser moderador se vuelve muy demandante ja ja ja , ya no se daban a basto tú y Crisillo con tanta chamba que les salía de este foro , hiciste bien en renunciar , además era de grapas ja ja .

Pásale el puesto de moderador a uno de nuestros diputados que practique el mtb , a esos gallardos y responsables representantes de nuestra activa sociedad les sobra tiempo .

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vector Air FTW!!!!!

Yo igualmente probé este fin de semana mi Vengeance HLR y fuuuuuuuuuuck, que horquilla tan impresionante. A pesar de ser una horquilla totalmente de aire, se siente como un híbrido de aire y resorte y el cartucho HLR es de lo mejor que he probado. Con mi Vector Coil y la HLR siento que en el área de suspensiones dificilmente podré mejorar mi setup actual.

Un cuate tiene una Fox Talas 180 2012 con Kashima y despues de ver mi Vengeance ya la va a vender para irse por una Vengeance HLR DLA, asi buena está.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp tienes toda la razón , con tanta actividad que tiene el foro el asunto de ser moderador se vuelve muy demandante ja ja ja
> saludos.
> the last biker


Jajaja... si, eso de trabajar de a grapa, esta cañon.

En realidad tenia 4 foros... Suspensiones, Mexico, Titus y Giant. Aparte ya no tengo tiempo para entrar todos los dias, recetarme todos los threads, etc.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> pues si se ve que esta muy plano una doble definitivamente es demasiada bici para este terreno,saludos.


Sip... he pensado en conseguirme una de CX, pero conseguir una en Mexico esta del nabo (o hay que gastar mucho baro).

Aparte, luego extraño la doble sobre los washboards o terrenos menos que perfectos a velocidad. La ultima vez que use una hardtail en estos terrenos me gusto como aceleraba, pero nadamas. Una vez a velocidad, la doble es mas rapida, mas comoda, se pueden hacer mas kilometros, el peso ni se siente... A lo mejor una doble de XC en 29 seria ideal (o como hacer trampa :lol

Tengo el eterno proyecto de convertir una roadie en CX... algun dia.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Sip... he pensado en conseguirme una de CX, pero conseguir una en Mexico esta del nabo (o hay que gastar mucho baro).
> 
> Aparte, luego extraño la doble sobre los washboards o terrenos menos que perfectos a velocidad. La ultima vez que use una hardtail en estos terrenos me gusto como aceleraba, pero nadamas. Una vez a velocidad, la doble es mas rapida, mas comoda, se pueden hacer mas kilometros, el peso ni se siente... A lo mejor una doble de XC en 29 seria ideal (o como hacer trampa :lol
> 
> Tengo el eterno proyecto de convertir una roadie en CX... algun dia.


te recomiendo cualquier 29er hardtail con 100mm de supension vas a volar en esos terrenos, la 29er se comportan super bien en casi todas las situaciones pero si en una son una maravilla es como aceleran en plano o en subida medio empinada tomas vuelo y no hay quien te pare.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

El fin pasado fue de Ajusco. Subimos a la virgen pero no bajamos por 3 caidas (por miedo a joderme el hombro de nuevo). Bajamos por una veredita que empieza donde hay unas tablas que salen al camino ancho que sube a la virgen. El que conozca sabe de lo que hablo.

El proposito de este fin de semana es ir a la cabaña de Zedillo el sabado y a San Miguel el domingo.
Estoy haciendo el tour de despedida del DF, y hay varias rutas que rodar en muy poco tiempo.
Com ya vendí la Kona, ahora solo ruedo en esta:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos,no se quien salio a rodar en el DF pero fue una locura con las lluvias, yo me fui al desierto con los perros y despues de 1 hora de subir cuando ya empezaba a bajar cae una tormenta como hace mucho no me tocaba ver, rayos y truenos y por supuesto grandes cantidades de agua, decidi bajar a donde hay una casita (no se si se le puede llamar asi, tiene metro y medio de ancho x largo pero por lo menos no te mojas), ahi me quede mas de 1 hora a esperar que bajara la tormenta y mis perros muertos del miedo por los truenos, yo empapado y con frio pero era un espectaculo ver esa tormenta, como no bajaba la lluvia dije vamonos ni modo y a bajar hasta el coche, termine hecho mierda,muerto de frio y muy mojado, pero esto no es lo peor el domingo vuelvo a ir ahora sin mis canes, y despues de 30 mins subiendo cuando apenas vas tomando el ritmo de nuevo empieza a llover fuerte, dije ni pedo no paro, subi como 1 hora mas para no entrar en frio y mantener el calor, pero cuando empiezo a bajar ya estoy algo congelado de las manos y pies, termine creo peor que un dia antes, no fueron muy buenas rodadas las de este fin de semana pero te dejan un sabor especial de que estuviste en la montaña rodando con el peor clima posible, y aprendi otra cosa, que no importa que tipo de proteccion lleves para la lluvia en estas tormentas no sirve nada, saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Buen intento de rodar :thumbsup: Brunomu


En lo personal yo disfruto mucho rodar bajo la lluvia 

Nada mas el secreto el llevar el atuendo apropiado :ciappa:


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Warp said:


> Sip... he pensado en conseguirme una de CX, pero conseguir una en Mexico esta del nabo (o hay que gastar mucho baro).
> 
> Tengo el eterno proyecto de convertir una roadie en CX... algun dia.


Pues la neta, lo veo difícil, la geometría moderna rutera es tan justa que la gran mayoría de cuadros no admiten cubiertas mayores a 28, la típica CX comienza por los 32, y el cuadro no cuenta con el puente trasero adecuado para unos frenos cantilevers.

Tengo una Cannondale 2010 Quick CX 54 disco BB7, Sram,, media básica q traje del gabacho nueva y no uso, pm si hay algún interes


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Este pasado fin de semana, una rodada tranquila como de 10 kms, con mi chaval de 12 años.

Cuando mas chico era un mtb'r muy aguerrido pero ya se me esta haciendo medio flojo, ahora prefiere batallas interactivas online a pedalear 
Los que son padres aqui entenderán que hay ciertas cosas que no hay que forzar o pueden terminar aborreciendo.

La pic la tome con el cel, casi sin intención. La bici no se aprecia bien, es una BMC Fourstroke.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, como que el foro esta sin ningun tipo de actividad ultimamente, bueno para retomar el weekend roll que esta perdido aqui una foto curiosa,ayer viernes hice una rodada tempranera en el desierto como a las 7 am, hacia mucho frio pero con el cielo despejado subiendo hasta venados en la parte norte, donde se puede ver valle del conejo, lerma y en un dia claro hasta toluca, bueno lo curioso no es eso si no que en este spot que lo conozco perfecto nunca habia visto smog y me llamo mucho la atencion porque no esta del lado del DF, creo que a esto se le llama inversion termica, pero nunca pense que aqui tambien hay contaminacion.saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola Bunomu, bonita y curiosa foto.

Tienes razón, tenemos que reactivar un poco mas el foro, ultimamente esta muy tranquilo.

Que sigan fluyendo las fotos y los comentarios.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, en mi ultima rodada en el desierto me encontre con esto que le estaban dando un paseo,saludos.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Ayer subimos de Gdl a Tapalpa 108 kms con 2000 mts de subida muy técnica 

Éramos 19 miembros del tequila bike 
Pura vida


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos, en mi ultima rodada en el desierto me encontre con esto que le estaban dando un paseo,saludos.


No maaaaa!!!!! :yikes:

Ahora si se volvio el desierto de los leones (bueno, felinos), jajaja!

Excelente...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pues este fue mi roll del finde largo por aca. Ya no me toca postear en este foro (por lo menos en un rato), pero igual lo comparto.

No tenemos elevaciones importantes, pero la flota aca ha hecho un buen trabajo con los pocos desniveles que hay.

Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ya no me toca postear en este foro (por lo menos en un rato)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp mejor sigue posteando por aquí aunque sea cuatro veces por año , porque el foro del down under está "rete pior" ....si el Azteca Forum no tiene ni mothers de actividad/asistencia el de acullá le dice quítate que ahí te voy jajaja, saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Y los foros locales no son mejores... Rotorburn y otros tambien son de weba...


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*GDL - Primavera*

Una de la primavera el dia de hoy, el famoso descanso de la mosca al estilo londinense .


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Leomtb said:


> Una de la primavera el dia de hoy, el famoso descanso de la mosca al estilo londinense .
> View attachment 814102


Leo:

Esa si es bici !!! una de las mejores y mas reconocidas mountain bikes de todos los tiempos .

Felicidades y saludos.
the last biker


----------



## adrianzr (Jan 7, 2013)

*nevado de colima*

hace unos fines rodamos en el nevado de colima, subida muy pesada (1500 mts de desnivel) la ruta se llama el floripondio, muy bonita!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mmm, sabroso!
No se quita el hielo todavia, o fueron ya hace varios fines? Y que alcanzan ver desde ahi? Ha de ser muy larga vista.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, retomando este post que estaba algo abandonado, ya nadie postea donde salio a rodar, bueno yo hoy fui a chiluca republic para los que ruedan por aqui esta super ahora pero en unos dias que caiga mas lluvia ya valio, aqui el agua se estanca y es un lugar pesimo para rodar en epoca de lluvia,tienes que hacerlo cuando esta seco, bueno para los que saben del lugar mi ruta fue el moño, las hojas que por cierto estan armando unas rampas bien chingonas, la mina hasta el rio y volvi a subir hasta las hojas fueron casi 33 kms con mucha subida, una muy buena ruta con muy buenas bajadas pero si hay que pedalearle un buen ratosaludos a todos.


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

Hola brunomu. Aquí va mi contribución, casi no saco fotos cuando salgo a rodar, pero este fin como salí en plan de paseo pude sacar un par de fotos.
Fui a la ruta del canal de Valsequillo en Puebla. que es una ruta de unos 16 km, ideal para principiantes.









Aquí un amigo Trepándose a un árbol


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos, retomando este post que estaba algo abandonado, ya nadie postea donde salio a rodar, bueno yo hoy fui a chiluca republic para los que ruedan por aqui esta super ahora pero en unos dias que caiga mas lluvia ya valio, aqui el agua se estanca y es un lugar pesimo para rodar en epoca de lluvia,tienes que hacerlo cuando esta seco, bueno para los que saben del lugar mi ruta fue el moño, las hojas que por cierto estan armando unas rampas bien chingonas, la mina hasta el rio y volvi a subir hasta las hojas fueron casi 33 kms con mucha subida, una muy buena ruta con muy buenas bajadas pero si hay que pedalearle un buen ratosaludos a todos.


Gracias, Bruno!

Me da nostalgia ver tus fotos. Yo solia rodar por ahi.

Chiluca tiene mala fama en epoca de lluvias, pero es mas fama que eso. Hay senderos como Tierra Roja que si hacen donas, pero casi en el resto es tolerable. Vuela mucho lodo suelto y hay poca traccion por las hojas, pero se puede vivir con eso.

Un abrazo y gracias por compartir!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> Gracias, Bruno!
> 
> Me da nostalgia ver tus fotos. Yo solia rodar por ahi.
> 
> ...


De que se puede puede ser, hay caminos anchos que no tienen bronca, pero casi todos los singletracks se llenan de un lodo muy extraño y a eso añade que el agua se estanca en muchas partes y es bastante molesto, te digo q acabo de ir y solo a llovido poco y ya hay partes en mal estado que tienes que desmontar y caminarlas porque no hay manera de pasar, mas los zurcos de las motos mas profundos y con agua.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> ... mas los zurcos de las motos mas profundos y con agua.


Eso es lo peor de todo.

Pero los senderos de ahi me gustan porque son mas "naturales" (se puede decir?). Reciben menos/nulo mantenimiento y con la lluvia y el trafico van cambiando.

No hay saltos y salvo algunas partes olvidate de "flow", pero por alguna extraña razon me gustan mas ese tipo de senderos.

Aparte de que tiene algunas subidas tecnicas y otras de pulmon.

Aqui en Darwin los senderos son muy pulidos y no tenemos elevacion, asi que algunos obstaculos son "man-made" y tratan de aprovechar mas el terreno contenido que se cuenta... resulta en senderos MUY revirados y relativamente lentos.

Nada como los espacios abiertos, senderos naturales y elevaciones brutales del centro de Mexico!!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Una típica salida en Ensenada (Baja California) .. Del mar a los cerros .. Subidas larguísimas por los viejos caminos de CFE que llegan a las antenas .. Y de regreso el DH por alguna vereda construida por algunos de nosotros










La entrada a un bosquesito de coníferas










Cual lodo?? De que hablan?? Jejeje la sequía por acá esta de la fregada .. Mientras ustedes se mojan, por acá estamos lidiando con unas quemazones mendigas

Enviado desde mi XT1058 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Las de este fin... perdon por la falta de variedad, pero el paisaje es el mismo por aca en un radio de unos 100km. Asi que si quiere uno cambiar de paisaje, hay que manejar un rato.

Tipico bush del Top End

























Mick Taylor approved!


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Regresando al weekend roll original, tengo un rato de no publicar nada pero estas fotos son de hoy de mi rodada de media semana creo que porfin se terminaron las lluvias aqui en el DF, esta temporada estuvo terrible despues de rodar mas de 10 años por los rumbos del desierto de los leones creo que nunca habia caido tanta agua pero parece que empieza la mejor temporada para rodar otoño invierno, hoy se veia asi.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Regresando al weekend roll original, tengo un rato de no publicar nada pero estas fotos son de hoy de mi rodada de media semana creo que porfin se terminaron las lluvias aqui en el DF, esta temporada estuvo terrible despues de rodar mas de 10 años por los rumbos del desierto de los leones creo que nunca habia caido tanta agua pero parece que empieza la mejor temporada para rodar otoño invierno, hoy se veia asi.


Extraño rodar por alla... o cualquier montaña.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos ahora si hay muy poca actividad en el foro,bueno ahi les comento que gran sorpresa me lleve en mi rodada de hoy de media semana una super nevada que cayo en la noche en el desierto de los leones en la parte alta, las vistas impresionantes, increible que este uno en el Df y se sienta que esta muy lejos, bendita sea la MTB.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos ahora si hay muy poca actividad en el foro,bueno ahi les comento que gran sorpresa me lleve en mi rodada de hoy de media semana una super nevada que cayo en la noche en el desierto de los leones en la parte alta, las vistas impresionantes, increible que este uno en el Df y se sienta que esta muy lejos, bendita sea la MTB.


Precioso, gracias por compartir!

























Nosotros por aca con mucho calor y humedad todavia. Solo queda aguantar un mes mas y vendran temperaturas mas agradables, clima seco y senderos mas navegables (la yerba no te deja ver para donde vas).


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

*Chiluca - 15.03.2015*

Este fin de semana lluvia todo el dia muy constante... salí de casa a las 6:30.. inicie a rodar a las 7:00 am... de subida nada de lluvia... hasta que inicie el regreso... una llovisna que me congeló las manos...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a todos pues esta vez una experiencia bastante mala en la rodada del dia lunes que fue puente, sufri un asalto en el desierto de los leones en el camino de la pila a la cabaña de zedillo o el camino de los corredores, rapidamente les cuento yo voy regresando a las kekas despues de hacer una bajada que desenboca en ese camino que es plano y largo, me sale un tipo con una pistola me pide mi camel el cual se lo aviento,el nunca me dice nada de la bici solo me dice que corra lo cual no hice,dispara al suelo como advertencia y yo tratando de ganar tiempo porque no sabia si quieria la bici o no le pido q me de las llaves de mi auto al cual me las avienta finalmente le digo que el celular esta en una bolsa de la mochila y que no hay nada mas de valor, saca el cel y se marcha habia corredores viendo todo esto, di aviso a la policia cuando baje a la calle aunque lo mas seguro es que no hagan nada, el lugar es muy grande para poder vigilarlo todo, despues me entere que ese mismo dia antes tambien asaltaron a una chica no le quitaron la bici solo su camel y su reloj, hay que tener cuidado para los que rodamos en el desierto y evitar este camino por ahora, es una lastima que los asaltos esten de regreso en este lugar hace tiempo que no se sabia de ningun caso asi, y bueno me paso a mi gracias a dios estoy bien y solo perdi un celular pero es mas el coraje de que me estan o nos estan quitando un lugar muy especial para venir a practicar mtb, ya lo publique en varias redes sociales para hacer ruido y que mas gente sepa que paso, tambien levante una denuncia, bueno hay que correr la voz y tener precaucion.suerte.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos pues esta vez una experiencia bastante mala en la rodada del dia lunes que fue puente, sufri un asalto en el desierto de los leones en el camino de la pila a la cabaña de zedillo o el camino de los corredores, rapidamente les cuento yo voy regresando a las kekas despues de hacer una bajada que desenboca en ese camino que es plano y largo, me sale un tipo con una pistola me pide mi camel el cual se lo aviento,el nunca me dice nada de la bici solo me dice que corra lo cual no hice,dispara al suelo como advertencia y yo tratando de ganar tiempo porque no sabia si quieria la bici o no le pido q me de las llaves de mi auto al cual me las avienta finalmente le digo que el celular esta en una bolsa de la mochila y que no hay nada mas de valor, saca el cel y se marcha habia corredores viendo todo esto, di aviso a la policia cuando baje a la calle aunque lo mas seguro es que no hagan nada, el lugar es muy grande para poder vigilarlo todo, despues me entere que ese mismo dia antes tambien asaltaron a una chica no le quitaron la bici solo su camel y su reloj, hay que tener cuidado para los que rodamos en el desierto y evitar este camino por ahora, es una lastima que los asaltos esten de regreso en este lugar hace tiempo que no se sabia de ningun caso asi, y bueno me paso a mi gracias a dios estoy bien y solo perdi un celular pero es mas el coraje de que me estan o nos estan quitando un lugar muy especial para venir a practicar mtb, ya lo publique en varias redes sociales para hacer ruido y que mas gente sepa que paso, tambien levante una denuncia, bueno hay que correr la voz y tener precaucion.suerte.


Que poca madre.

Perdon por el bajo vocabulario, pero no me salen otras palabras.

A otro forero le robaron su rack del carro en el Ajusco, no hace mucho.

Neta que porqueria de gente la que hace esto.


----------



## Fparra (Dec 22, 2010)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos pues esta vez una experiencia bastante mala......


Puff que bueno que estás bien... que lástima que este pasando este tipo de cosas... cuando uno tiene que salir a rodar solo, es una lástima que estemos pensando en la inseguridad en lugar de ir disfrutando de la rodada... muchas veces tengo que salir solo por el tema de los horarios, las agendas de familia, etc. Aunque salir solo o acompañado el riesgo es el mismo... pues a cuidarse mucho... mucha energía positiva!!!


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Me da gusto saber que estás bien. Precisamente ayer estaba comentando al grupo sobre una rodada alrededor del desierto que quiero hacer e inmediatamente salió el tema de este asalto y parece ser que hubo varios robos de racks en el estacionamiento.
Es una pena que ese lugar tan privilegiado vuelva a ser peligroso.

Suerte


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> Hola a todos pues esta vez una experiencia bastante mala


Una pena de verdad Bruno, qué mal y en serio que poca madre de esa gente. 
Creo que es conveniente rodar en grupo, solo o dos personas creo que no es buena idea. 
Piensa positivo, un celular lo repones sin problema, pero tú estás bien y eso es lo que importa (que no quiere decir que no dé coraje o que esté bien que nos roben lo que con trabajo compramos).


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

El asalto en si no es lo que me molesta ya que me han asaltado antes en el trabajo y calle, el celular me vale totalmente lo que me tiene encabronado es que fue en mi montaña donde voy a olvidarme de todos los problemas de la vida que me quitaron la libertad de rodar por todo el desierto ( aunque sigo llendo a rodar ahora e cambiado mis rutas, por el momento me mantengo alejado del camino a la cabaña y empiezo temprano yo creo que el asaltante es huevon y no se va a levantar temprano a robar) desde mi asalto ya han sido varios mas a corredores y ciclistas en el mismo camino y mas o menos a las mismas horas entre 12 y 3pm y van facil unos 10 atracos la policia ya sabe se a hecho un operativo en el desierto los fines de semana pero no han puesto seguridad en esa zona de la pila que es donde ha sido el problema que de hecho ya no es el desierto de los leones pero si la misma delegacion de cuajimalpa, pero bueno tienes razon que no es lo mejor rodar solo pero a mi en lo personal me gusta y se me hace dificil tener grupo para rodar soy medio atascado en las distancias y subidas no todos les gusta pedalear mucho la mayoria sube desde la pluma a la pared y baja y para mi es muy poco de rodar,y bueno asi esta la cosa en mexico la inseguridad se esta poniendo muy dificil hay mucha montaña que me gustaria explorar pero no me atrevo,ahora no hay condiciones y lo peor es que todo parece que se va a poner mas cabron, si alguien quiere rodar avisenme, saludos.


----------

